# Michiana Retriever Club Trial?



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Anyone have any _real time_ updates on the status of events? Interest towards the Am All-Age...


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Call backs in the Q are 2,7,10,11,12,113,14,15,16,19


Tim


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

So I see the Am All-Age was yesterday? Not familiar with how these event roll. Any results from that?


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Q callbacks to the 3rd: 7,10,11,12,13,14,15,19

Can't call Bus FSB no longer,
Tim


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

The Am and Open usually take 2 days.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

I am trying to get you the callbacks George, but my source is at the Q. 

Tim


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks Tim. You'll have to excuse my ignorance to the game. Never knew how the FT events played out. Just a small time HT guy here.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

George C. Tull said:


> Thanks Tim. You'll have to excuse my ignorance to the game. Never knew how the FT events played out. Just a small time HT guy here.


I think what's confusing George is that the amateur typically starts on Saturday. The Michiana club chose to start the Amatuer and the Open on Friday...


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Go "Lotus"!! #15
Nana Sue


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Q Callbacks to the 4th: 7,10,11,12,13,14,15,19

Tim


----------



## tenbears (Jun 15, 2004)

Michiana AM

1st Ten Bears Road Trip Mike Judas 
2nd Brad LaFave his black dog 
3rd Randy Whitaker
4th ?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

tenbears said:


> Michiana AM
> 
> 1st Ten Bears Road Trip Mike Judas
> 2nd Brad LaFave his black dog
> ...


 
 CONGRATS TO TICK AND MIKE! He's a great dog, Brown, and Mike works hard... a very deserving pair!!! 

Congrats to Brad, and I believe, JAZZ..... another fine pair!!!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrads!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

CONGRATS to Mike and Ann Judas ...............I throwed lots of marks for Tick it finally payed off ...............as if I had anything to do with it laffs........I'm so very happy for all of you ..reguards from the bird thrower


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

All I know on the Q results is:

*3rd - #19 Bus O/H Chris Atkinson*

Congrats to Chris, Moira and the boys on Bus' 3rd!!!

Tim


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Attaboys to Chris and Bus!!*

Who'd a thunk it just a few short years ago. ;-)

Bus is dang near a qualified all age dog!

Chris..... Well, I'm not so sure. :razz:


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congrats Chris & family!!!! Looks like you & Bus are on your way!! 

M


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

This just sent to me. Full Q Results:

1st - #14 Bill O/Charles Hightower H/Ed Thibodeaux
2nd - #15 Lotus O/David Aul H/Dave Ward
3rd - #19 Bus O/H Chris Atkinson
4th - #13 Bell O/H Chris Byers
RJam - #10 Kelly O/H Susan Kennedy
Jam - #11 Rylee O/ Warner Veillon H/Ed Thibodeaux
Jam - #12 Emma O/H Cam Johnson


Congrats to Chris Byers & Bell on your 4th.
Tim


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

CONGRATS to Chris and family on Bus's 3rd!!!

Troy


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations Mike & Tick!!
Dave & Glenda


----------



## Chad H (Jun 25, 2004)

Congrats to Tick, Mike and Anne! Sarge is proud of his daddy!


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Congratulations Chris!!!!!

... and the wheels on the Bus go 'round and 'round ...... 

JS


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

How cool is that, Chris!! Congratulations to you and Bus!!

Andy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Lets hear it for TEAM BUS!!!! WAHOO!!!


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

TimThurby said:


> All I know on the Q results is:
> 
> *3rd - #19 Bus O/H Chris Atkinson*
> 
> ...


No more FSB, Way to go Chris and family!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Congrats to Chris & Bus.... heard it had an awesome first, and a mega-awesome waterblind!!!!


----------



## croppiemstr (Feb 12, 2009)

Congrats to Chris, Moira, my buddies Max, Sam and BUS MAN.
It was awesome to watch Bus work his butt off today. 

Sorry I could not get the results for the AM or Open. We were stuck at the Qual and nobody had any info. at either stake.


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

Chris congrats to you and Bus ....regards William


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

WAY TO GO, CHRIS AND BUSMAN!!!!

Next time it will be 1#!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Chris


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

tenbears said:


> Michiana AM
> 
> 1st Ten Bears Road Trip Mike Judas
> 2nd Brad LaFave his black dog
> ...


WOW!!!!
Good deal!!!! I have never posted up asking about results of any FT event before. Something had it on my mind as I been watching Ticks entries in the game and for some weird reason I had a feeling I needed to be watching for results on this one. Strange indeed. Awesome Mike! A big congrats!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Any news on how the Derby is going?


----------



## C. Johnson (Mar 21, 2004)

Open Results:

1st-Ryan Brasseaux-Coal
2nd-Jerry Kamphuis-Gunner
3rd-Dave Ward-Digger
4th-Dave Ward-????
Jams- Gierman, Brasseaux, ???


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Congrats to Dave Ward for successful trial with placings in the Open (Digger and DeeDee), Qual and Derby Lotus
Congrats to Ammo and owners on her win and all time high derby record 119 pts!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Congrats Micki and Bill!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Bill and Micki


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Bill, Micki and Ammo!!! What a ride you have had on the way to this great accomplishment.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrads to "Lotus" (yellow girl) for her 2nd in "Q" *and *placement in the Derby, Also a Derby List girl (ages out Oct.1st. )
Nana Sue


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow, it's been a long trip, but you 3 have done it!!

Good luck over the next few weeks!


----------



## C. Johnson (Mar 21, 2004)

Derby Results:

1st-Petrovich-Ammo
2nd-Ward-Lotus
3rd-Vreeland-Cowboy
4th-Brasseaux-Albert

Completion of Amateur Results:

4th-Trumarc's Archbishop (Bishop)


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

CONGRATS to Bill, Micki and Ammo!!!

Troy


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Wowee, what a weekend!

Thanks to all the friends for the congrats on Bus.

Congrats to Mike and Ann Judas for their long-awaited and well-deserved success with Tick. Congrats to the Thiodeaux's for their success with Bill. To Mike Ward and David Aul - my buddy Tim and I spent the day with Roger Moon and Hall of Fame Inductee dog owner Jon Mazuckelli. They repeatedly commented on what a nice dog little Lotus, that yellow female is. Congrats on her successes. She really clobbered that water series at the Q.

To Bill and Micki. So many of us are honored to have been able to touch a piece of your adventure. The demeanor displayed by all of you, both canine and human is an example for all sportsmen across the globe. Congratulations for this weekend's hallmark success as well as all the other adventures you've shared with this wonderful chocolate girl.

And to the other Chris from Indiana...wow! From a "I'll tug her off the line if she barks" to a 4th in the Q...what a nice dog! Keep it up and we look forward to seeing you on the trail both with Bell and your new pup.

Chris


----------



## hntnlabs (Feb 29, 2008)

Congrats to Mike and Tick! Way to go.

Congrats to Dave Ward, what a weekend! Nice job.
Shannon


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Ammo, Bill and Micki. It was fun watching history being made. What a ride!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Michiana Amateur
Unoffical Results:

1st Ten Bears Road Trip "Tick" Mike Judas 
2nd Brad LaFave his black dog 
3rd Randy Whitaker's Dog 
4th Trumarc's Archbishop "Bishop"
Way to Go Guys! 
Congrats Mike and Tick! We were hoping to see Tick run. We've heard so many nice things about him. Glad to hear he Won! 

Chris, Congrats on your 3rd with Bus!
Wow - What a post. 
Too everyone, we are so Blessed and so Thankful. 

Congrats to Lotus for placing in the Derby and the Qual. We've seen her run several times and she's really nice. So is the Trainer.  Dave congrats on All your success this weekend. 
Micki and Bill


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

Mike and Ann thats great/congrats on the win in the AM...


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

C. Johnson said:


> \
> 
> Open Results:
> 
> 1st-Ryan Brasseaux-Coal


Congrats to Cajun Riviera member Luke Barras, 3yr old Coal and Ryan on the WIN!


----------

